# Ghost Shrimp?



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello! I just discovered Ghost Shrimp(the kind on the beach, not the freshwater shrimp) on youtube while watching different fishing vids and apparently they are good bait for sheepies. I saw a 4 year old thread about them but not much else other than that. Does anybody still active on the forum pump for them/use them for bait? Also, are they on the gulf side beaches only or can they be found in the sandy beaches of the bay, such as the bay side of pickens, or the areas around scenic, or around 17th?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Plenty of us use them. Dynamite bait for many species.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Are they just on the gulf beaches or inshore too? Are they good inshore for fish that the brown/white shrimp are good for? Also, live/dead, etc? I just found out about them 12 hrs ago so my interest is piqued


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I see them under the dock lights and that's here in the sound. The fish like them that's for sure but as to catching them that's something that I've never tried but I guess you just need to know how and you're good to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kim said:


> I see them under the dock lights and that's here in the sound. The fish like them that's for sure but as to catching them that's something that I've never tried but I guess you just need to know how and you're good to go.


Kim, if you're seeing them under dock lights, those aren't ghost shrimp, or at least not what we refer to as ghost shrimp.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

About an inch long and clear, the same ones all over the pin fish trap sometimes. They sure look like ghost shrimp to me. Wow I just googled ghost shrimp and those big ugly suckers are not what I see here. I'm seeing glass shrimp!


----------



## Sps2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Did a little research on ghost shrimp and just wondering where around Pensacola do you catch them and under what conditions?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

From what I know starting about now until April they stay pretty shallow so you can pump their holes and use a little net to catch them. Look for the little volcano looking mounds with the holes in the center. The random pencil sized holes too. Make yourself a shrimp pump and get to work catching them. Though they were a little harder to come by around Thanksgiving when I was down in PCB, pumped probably 60 holes to get 7 ghost shrimp. They did get me the only sheepshead I saw caught on the pier in 3 days though.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

I was at Navarre Pier yesterday and people were using Ghost Shrimp for Pomps and Reds. They were saying these fish would not hit a live shrimp and only Ghost?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes they do, I've had live shrimp and sand fleas ignored while the old guys with ghost shrimp would catch them on the same piling. Which is the main reason I made a pump this year and spent many hours hunched over in the surf.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

MrFish49 said:


> Sometimes they do, I've had live shrimp and sand fleas ignored while the old guys with ghost shrimp would catch them on the same piling. Which is the main reason I made a pump this year and spent many hours hunched over in the surf.


I was thinking about getting a pump too. How did you make your pump? Ive seen a few varieties with PVC.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I just used some pvc pipe I had lying around and got some fittings from homedepot. 




 I used this video as a guide, might make a couple more over the winter to keep me busy before my spring trip. Had a couple offers on my pump so I'll probably bring the extras down.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

MrFish49 said:


> I just used some pvc pipe I had lying around and got some fittings from homedepot.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgmh4ztISu0 I used this video as a guide, might make a couple more over the winter to keep me busy before my spring trip. Had a couple offers on my pump so I'll probably bring the extras down.


Thanks for the video MrFish!

I will give it a try...


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Was at my grandparents today and my grandfather has everything needed except for 2" pipe for body and a cap for it and then the test plug, so I will make it this weekend for $6 that I just spent at home depot


----------

